# K&N Typhoon intake for 06 GTO's



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

Anyone heard of this intake below? Same price as the K&N 63 series...
Any thoughts? This is gonna be my first mod, so I'm naturally curious
what you guys that have been around awhile think...Link is below.

http://marylandspeed.com/product_info.php?cPath=58_59&products_id=517


----------



## MSTNGKILLA (Jul 27, 2006)

check out the volant or even better the lingenfelter CAI, they will work a lot better since they are inclosed, less hot air being sucked in from the engine bay, the colder the better,. I got the volant , actually installed it today works good, looks even better.


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

MSTNGKILLA said:


> check out the volant or even better the lingenfelter CAI, they will work a lot better since they are inclosed, less hot air being sucked in from the engine bay, the colder the better,. I got the volant , actually installed it today works good, looks even better.



Thanks...I'll do that...Just wondered what the deal was with this 
K&N since no one seems to talk about it at all...I generally would
take that as a bad sign...No replies except for yours kinda answers 
my question...Unless folks are getting tired of answering the same old
tired questions anyway...Which I could understand as well! :cheers


----------



## MSTNGKILLA (Jul 27, 2006)

The K/N is a very good Product but the design just sucks in so much hot engine bay heat that you actually have a power loss, They give u piece of sheet metal and call it a heat shield>> LOL.... This is not an issue only for GTO put for all cars, and all the CAI manufacturs. It would be nice to see a company make a TRUE CAI , something that snorkels it's way in front of the radiator ,funnels in true outside air temps and pumps it into the motor. I have seen some imports with a set up that goes behind the front bumper but that could be dangerous if you have a lot of rain,, HYDROLOCK anyone! There are a few guys on the site currently trying to build there own CAI I'll try to find out wich thread it is and fill u in..


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

MSTNGKILLA said:


> ...There are a few guys on the site currently trying to build there own CAI I'll try to find out wich thread it is and fill u in..


I went ahead and ordered the volant CAI...Couldn't find as much info on it
but it did look to be a better intake all together. Only claims I saw were 
"up to 40 HP gain". Not really concerned one way or the other. No exactly 
like the goat doesn't run strong anyway...Just want her to 'breath well'. 
:lol:


----------



## MSTNGKILLA (Jul 27, 2006)

oh yea she will breath alwright, gongrats on your smart buy! it's a sinch to put in and looks super clean! 40hp no way maybe 7-11, a bit more once it is all tuned in wright. What u thinking for your next mod? Headers!!!!!!HINT HINT


----------



## 1969+37=2006 (Mar 30, 2006)

*Go Volant, K7N doesn't cater to Goat lovers*

I was interested in the typhoon with maybe getting a powder coat color to spruce up the engine bay a little here is the response I got. I don't know what the big deal is but these guys don't seem too customer friendly. I vote for the Volant ---
:confused 

The K&N online mentions we make Typhoons 4 different finishes. Unfortunately not every application is available in all 4 finishes and unfortunately we will not make one for an application in which a color is not available.



Thank you,

Leon S. Collins

K&N Technical Support

1-800-858-3333


----------



## MSTNGKILLA (Jul 27, 2006)

you can always paint it yourself, or have a pro du a custom airbrush flame running down the tube that would be sweeeeet.


----------



## ridgegoat (Jun 11, 2006)

Were is the best place to get info and buy volant CAI. Do you really get any power? I've talked to some folks that said they really didnt notice any improvement in power. (thats from CAI's in general)


----------



## ridgegoat (Jun 11, 2006)

MSTNGKILLA said:


> oh yea she will breath alwright, gongrats on your smart buy! it's a sinch to put in and looks super clean! 40hp no way maybe 7-11, a bit more once it is all tuned in wright. What u thinking for your next mod? Headers!!!!!!HINT HINT


I read 40 lbs of torque not HP

http://www.autoanything.com/air-intakes/60A1817A0A0A16A1100A2006.aspx


----------



## MSTNGKILLA (Jul 27, 2006)

7-11 hp 5-9 tq that is about what youl see, not something you'll feel but it's there. The biggest difference I noticed is that the motor runs better,it seems too rev up faster, and it gets better fuel mileage. we are talking only about .2 or.4 mpg though! The main purpose I believe is that a CAI is simple the first mod people due because it is so easy. Plus it looks awsome under the hood. this type of a mod is the first step of many one will take to make some real HP gains For example, CAI, Headers Lt's, custom Exhaust and PROPER tune job schould give you 35-50 Hp 40-55 TQ throw in a cam and those numbers will jump too 55-90 HP 60-80 TQ these are realiable HP and TQ #. it's a combination of things that will make the real difference. Put a maggie unit on top off that package and well let's just say you will be at the woooooowwwwwww facter when you stomb on it! I would say a bit under 600 Hp Reliable!!!!!


----------



## Idleclamp (Aug 2, 2006)

I looked at the link for the Volant, but they didn't show it in a goat. Can somebody post a picture of their engine bay with the volant in it?? Thanks.:cheers


----------



## 1969+37=2006 (Mar 30, 2006)

MSTNGKILLA said:


> you can always paint it yourself, or have a pro du a custom airbrush flame running down the tube that would be sweeeeet.


Now why didn't I think of that. Iguess I thought you should get the powder coat ones for just a few bucks more.


----------



## rushhour (Aug 3, 2004)

Check the CAI thread for some info - 
http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=9541

40 TQ - I don't think so.

Note - Svede's comments - they are informative on this issue.


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

*Volant CAI*

Received my Volant CAI today...Looks good. I like the enclosed filter. And 
yes, the brochure claims "up to 20HP gain, and up to 40 lbs torque"...I know
that's not the case with the Goat however. Anyway, looks like a fun Saturday morning project. Thanks for all the input...I'm happy I went with this one over the K&N if though its not installed yet!


----------



## rushhour (Aug 3, 2004)

Yeah - advertising on these CAI's is a bit much.

From what I have heard the Volant is a good unit since it is sealed - like the ColdAirInductions unit I have - enjoy.


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

Doesn't look any different than stock, maybe a litter larger, where's the cold air?


----------



## MSTNGKILLA (Jul 27, 2006)

Yep larger = more air therefore a bit more HP #'s ,true they work almost the same and sit in the same spot, So they are still sucking Hot Air IAT's.... The thread listed b 4 mine here is awsome info on the constant struggle to keep out Hot Air ( Intake Air Temperature) svede is on top off the issue with some great info and specifics!!!! Check it out! But remember these boys are serious tuners who want every single HP available!!!! So don't get bumd out. A aftermarket CAI is still one off the hottest Mod's to do on any ride, and so easy!!!!


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

MSTNGKILLA said:


> Yep larger = more air therefore a bit more HP #'s ,true they work almost the same and sit in the same spot, So they are still sucking Hot Air IAT's.... The thread listed b 4 mine here is awsome info on the constant struggle to keep out Hot Air ( Intake Air Temperature) svede is on top off the issue with some great info and specifics!!!! Check it out! But remember these boys are serious tuners who want every single HP available!!!! So don't get bumd out. A aftermarket CAI is still one off the hottest Mod's to do on any ride, and so easy!!!!


:agree The Volant was the best choice for me...I'm happy with it.
Can't wait till Saturday! It looks better too, because it has a crome(ish) top
to the box encasing the filter (actually still has the blue protective film on it 
so I'm not 100% sure what it looks like).


----------



## Idleclamp (Aug 2, 2006)

CPO's GTO said:


> :agree The Volant was the best choice for me...I'm happy with it.
> Can't wait till Saturday! It looks better too, because it has a crome(ish) top
> to the box encasing the filter (actually still has the blue protective film on it
> so I'm not 100% sure what it looks like).



Do you think you could post a picture of it????


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

Idleclamp said:


> Do you think you could post a picture of it????


No problem...Should be Saturday evening at best, but I'll post one.


----------



## oldsow (Aug 6, 2006)

hmm ever heard of cai call secret weapon? they make it for the GTO
http://www.prostreetonline.com/buy/weapon_r_secret_weapon_intakes/307-160-101/ 


http://www.weapon-r.com/cgi-bin/tes...2397.5527*Fr0d08&p_id=765&xm=on&ppinc=search2

may be a new kid on the block, but only shows for a 05 and 06 GTO


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

Here is my Volant that I finally installed this past weekend.


----------



## iamhowie (Jan 2, 2006)

*Heres the kit I ordered*

http://www.coldairinductions.com/05-06GTOColdAirIntakeKit.html


----------



## LaPuzza (Jul 13, 2005)

I really like the look of that volant. I'd love to get some cold air in there and get some improved gas mileage, but I'll admit the looks are what have me thinking. 

What's the best price people are finding? Also, how easy/hard is the install, considering that I don't have hardly any tools and I'm not the most mechanically proficient guy around?

Thanks.


----------



## MSTNGKILLA (Jul 27, 2006)

I paid $289.99 with shipping! took me 20 minutes to install and was real easy, there are two tork screws, I used a big flat screwdriver and they came out just fine!


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

I paid $296 for mine...Install was easy...Just don't count on the instruction sheet that comes from volant. I used the K&N instructions (w/pics) from ls1gto forum for the first few steps and just winged it where they didn't apply. 
As MSTNGKILLA said, just two torqe screws, thats all. Flathead screwdriver is all else you need. :cheers


----------



## phantomblackgto (Mar 16, 2006)

*Lingenfelter CAI*

Here are a couple of pics of the Lingenfelter CAI on my '05 Goat. It actually uses the stock intake tube. The hood seals the top of the box. You can actually here the air sucking in under acceleration. Very easy installation. It would also be easy to cut out an additional intake hole in the plastic housing if you want to experiment with some true cold air intake ducting. I purchased for $239.99 direct from Lingenfelter.



















Pics are still waiting for approval. I'll try again later.


IMG]http://www.gtoforum.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/1412/cat/500/ppuser/3784[/IMG]


----------



## phantomblackgto (Mar 16, 2006)

*Pics?*

http://www.gtoforum.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/1412/size/big/cat/500/ppuser/3784

http://www.gtoforum.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/1411/size/big/cat/500/ppuser/3784


----------



## Speedlyte (Sep 30, 2006)

Since this forum is being beated to death with CAI talk. I was figuring I might add a tip for those that shop parts online. Go to Froogle.com. Its another search engine that looks for specific products being sold online. It doesn't always work like magic but it definetly helps when your shopping mods and you can save a few dollars here and there. Good luck in everyone's conquest at modding their goat.

For Example at this time these sites are the cheapest website to find the Volant Air intake 
1.)http://www.premiertruckaccessories.com/vol15860150.html
2.)http://marylandspeed.com/product_info.php?products_id=568

Here is the link for the Lingenfelter cold air intake
1.) https://ssl12.chi.us.securedata.net...rchantmanager/product_info.php?products_id=79


----------



## Speedlyte (Sep 30, 2006)

phantomblackgto said:


> http://www.gtoforum.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/1412/size/big/cat/500/ppuser/3784
> 
> http://www.gtoforum.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/1411/size/big/cat/500/ppuser/3784


How are you liking that intake? i'm debating between that and the Volant. Would you buy yours again? Thanks....

Fellow goat driver,

Will


----------



## Speedlyte (Sep 30, 2006)

oldsow said:


> hmm ever heard of cai call secret weapon? they make it for the GTO
> http://www.prostreetonline.com/buy/weapon_r_secret_weapon_intakes/307-160-101/
> 
> 
> ...


THose weapon R intakes are pieces of junk. Don't bother they make them for alot of other cars too. You might as well make one yourself it'll be cheaper and better quality.


----------



## tysgto (Sep 11, 2006)

MSTNGKILLA said:


> check out the volant or even better the lingenfelter CAI, they will work a lot better since they are inclosed, less hot air being sucked in from the engine bay, the colder the better,. I got the volant , actually installed it today works good, looks even better.


How did you take off the wire harness to attach it the box? or did you? Dude, I'm having a hard time. I'm missing parts and got the wrong sleeves...any suggestions?


----------

